# Butch



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

just wanted to share this pic of him, i cant believe how big he is getting!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

he's fuzzy!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Doesn't look very big to me! Hes soo fluffy!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

hey, where's his mouth and nose? :wink:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

he does look kinda like a head with eyes. >><<<


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

he seems huge to me, he was one of viennas babies, esp when i look back and i have pix of him like this,










its a bit blurry tho


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He sure has grown. I can't believe how big my cats got since they were a baby too! :wink: 

By the way, what is that white thing on his collar? Just wondering :?:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow he looks very impressive- gorgeous kitty ...I have a thing for black kitties


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

kitkat said:


> By the way, what is that white thing on his collar? Just wondering :?:


My cats have run of the house, they can come and go as they please, i have an electronically controled catflap that you have to program keys into, the white thing is the key, this means strays cannot get in through the catflap, and if the power dies it has battery back-up, yep my cats alrdy have thier key to the house


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Cute and fluffy! I thought that thing on his collar was a beer barrel, like the St. Bernards have in the cartoons! Be honest, now! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Zalensia said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what is that white thing on his collar? Just wondering :?:
> ...


That is amazing....we have a cat door and we do have this one stray that actually comes in the house and runs around in our house and even goes downstairs to eat. Maybe I should look into getting my 4 cats keys to the house!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Well the one i have costs £60, its a staywell one.
But when i use to work in a petshop one got returned as faulty, so i took it home to see if my boyfriend could fix it 

all that happened was a spring had slipped and stopped the catch working, now its works great. and i paid nout, muhahaha!


----------

